# Augason Farms coupon code



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Anybody have knowledge of any Augason Farms coupon codes?

I'm working on another addition to our "retirement" supplies and was wondering if there was a code.

Thanx in advance


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

I haven't been told about any codes recently .... just the 'Harvest Sale' from the 1st - 14th that's on their website. Sorry.



.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

No current codes.

You should sign up for their sale alerts via email and they will email you their codes for any sales.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Genevieve! 

I saw your thread and came expecting to find a coupon code!

But I forgive you. 

Augason Farms stuff was on sale recently at Walmart if that helps.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

lol Sent, we have nothing of the kind like Augason Farms in the walmarts around here! Not even the sam's club carry things like that. The closest would the MH packages in the camping section!

I know about the sale from their FB page but didn't find any coupon codes.

Did get my EE in the mail today tho so maybe I'll check out their stuff


Thanx anyways folks!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Honeyville is having a sale.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea I got the email now that I've got an order in at EE lol I got a confirmation email from EE stating that since they have such a high volume of orders that it could be up to 3 weeks before my order is shipped! wow. Good thing I'm in the que I think.
I went ahead and got the meat,veggie,and fruit combos. I can get more meals with more variety from the combos instead of the already made meals I think.
It was a good chunk but I think it's worth it being as these are for our "retirement"(*wink*)


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Got this Augason Farms sales email today...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Augason Farms 12 Days of Savings...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

This one is for Sentry...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I see the unit price went up. With coupon it comes out to around $75 a bucket, which is not bad. The last ones I ordered were $65 a bucket or so on sale from Gun Up. But at least now I have all day to find a better deal or just order a couple direct from AF. Like I have said before; it takes like 9-10 of these to feed my family (post SHTF) for one month. Thanks Grimm!!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yep, best I found by $6! Not too shabby!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is the new Coupon Code. 45% off the 30 pails, Sentry....


----------



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks Grimm. I'm ordering some when I get off work this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

